# 704Z



## HogWild (Jul 15, 2018)

I scored a used Penn 704Z yesterday at the Flea Market for $40. :shock: This thing is still tight as the day it was made. =D> A little cleaning and TLC is all it needs. :wink: On my way to replacing what was stolen. :roll: Those old greenies and Z series were built like Tanks and I love em. :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice score. If you scroll down in this same Rods/Reels forum there is a thread named Penn Reels. It has some good info on resources including reference to Alan Tani's site (alantani.com) which is all about repairing & restoring reels.


----------

